# My Bianchi B4P Mono-Q 2010



## syahrul (Apr 4, 2010)

Just to share with all the viewers...My dream bike Bianchi B4P Mono-Q 2010..


----------



## syahrul (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bianchi B4P Mono-Q 2010*

The best road bike....


----------



## Big Red Bianchi (Sep 11, 2009)

*Sweet!*

That is wonderful! I have the 09 Mono-Q 105.

Did yours come with those wheels?

SWEET!

-Bianchi Bob


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

NICE! 

What size is it? Looks like you couldnt get a big bottle in the cage on the seat tube if you wanted to...


----------



## syahrul (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Bob,everything comes separately,i mean i just bought the frame and started looking for the best groupset and wheelset..







Big Red Bianchi said:


> That is wonderful! I have the 09 Mono-Q 105.
> 
> Did yours come with those wheels?
> 
> ...


----------



## syahrul (Apr 4, 2010)

The bike size is 50cm frm Center to Top..Have to use the small bottle size..this is something that im not aware when i bought the bike, anyway BIANCHI is the best for me besides my another bike Fondriest M.Di Campaglio....




repartocorse40 said:


> NICE!
> 
> What size is it? Looks like you couldnt get a big bottle in the cage on the seat tube if you wanted to...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The sloping top tube and smaller frames make it impossible to have a big water bottle in back. There are some medium sized bottles that work, but it can be challenging to find things that work sometimes.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a 2009 Super Six Hi-Mod 56cm white and red that I am thinking of selling. It is currently built up with Campy Centaur 10 with the new style levers. Very good condition, Planning on selling and replacing it with another Bianchi and the Mono-Q is sweet. Very nice build.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Size 56...*

and it still takes some maneuvering to get a 24oz bottle out...not so bad though...
View attachment 202332


----------

